# Systema training in Kazakhstan



## olaf.sebastian.j (Jan 27, 2017)

Hello all RMA people!
I recently went to Almaty in Kazakhstan to train with Systema Ryabko's section there. Made a small video about my thoughts and impressions. It might be interesting for some of you, maybe you want to make the trip too and explore a little bit of one of the largest countries in Central Asia. [emoji4] 






The clips I posted from training are pretty random stuff from regular training and not meant to prove or disprove the effectiveness of Systema. It's just meant to give you a picture of what training might look like. 

I have been training with some different  Systema instructors in Russia, Ukraine and Kazakhstan during the last years and I think it's interesting to see how the styles of teaching varies from individual to individual just like in any martial art. But everyone I trained with shared the same principles of heavy focus on breathing, relaxation and posture in stressfull situations. This way of teaching is something I find quite unique to Systema and I think it may really be helpful for long term health and sustainability in practice and everyday life. Being a strength & conditioning coach I find it very interesting not only for martial arts application but also for general conditioning.

If you have any comments, questions or thoughts please let me know!
/Olof

Skickat från min SM-A500FU via Tapatalk


----------



## Brian King (Feb 3, 2017)

Thank you for sharing Olaf. Love it when we are training and the little ones are running by. Great energy.

Regards
Brian King


----------

